# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ SIEMENS IC 60.

## RNR

Ανοίγω το παρόν θέμα, όπου θα αφορά την εγκατάσταση και τον προγραμματισμό του συναγερμου IC 60.

Θα αναφέρω εδω όποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα,μ απορία  ή δυσκολία αντιμετωπίσω κατά την εγκατάσταση ή τον προγραμματισμό του. (Εαν υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο, παρακαλώ πολύ να διαγραφεί απο τους διαχειριστές ώστε να μην γεμίζουμε με ίδια θέματα).

1) Οι μπαταρίες του συναγερμού μπορούν να συνδεθούν κατα την εγκατάσταση ή πρέπει να τελειώσουν οι συνδέσεις και μετά να συνδεθούν? Αφορά και την μονάδα και την σειρίνα. (έχει να κάνει με το εαν είναι φορτισμένες? εαν τις μετρήσω και δείχνουν 12 βολτ, σημαίνει ότι πχ. η σειρίνα θα ηχήσει αφου δεν θα έχει κλείσει το TAMP της).

2) Συνηθως στα εσωτερικά ραντάρ PIR, βάζετε αντίσταση για παρακολούθησει TAMP, ή δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω συνδεση ΤΑΜΠ και είναι περιττό?

Αυτά, (προς το παρόν) :Wink: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## RNR

Καλησπέρα παίδες.

Θέλω βοήθεια, προσπαθω να συνδέσω την μπαταρία στην εξωτερική σειρήνα και χτυπάπει, έτσι γίνεται? Πώς θα την κούμπωσα χωρίς να χτυπάει, πρέπει πρώτα να ενεργοποιήσω των συναγερμό??? Έχω συνδέσει τα καλωδια πάνω στον πίνακα.

Ευχαριστώ και αναμένω κάποια βοήθεια.

,Εντάξει,'έπρεπε να ανοίξω τον συναργερμο.  

(μονος γραφω, μονος απαντάω...μια χαρα ) για το τρελάδικο.

----------


## σεατ 2

χτυπαει διοτι εινε ανοικτο το καπακι κλειστο και θα δεις οτι θα σταματισει αν οχι τοτε κλειστο και πηγενε αφοπλισε τον συναγερμο με τον κωδικο και θα σταματιση να χτυπαει

----------


## RNR

Έδωσα ρευμα στον συναγερμο, και μετά μπορούσα να τοποθετήσω την μπαταρία χωρίς να χτυπάει. Μια χαρά, Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη

Τώρα είμαι έτοιμος στημένος και μένει μονο ο προγραμματισμός, έχει προγραμματίσει κάποιος τον συναγερμο αυτόν να μου πεί με ποια σειρά πρέπει να κάνω τα πράγματα???

Πχ πρώτα πρεπει να δηλώσω τις ζωνες στην περιοχή που θέλω, ή να δηλώσω πρώτα τις αντιστάσεις που θα βλέπει στις ζώνες??? Γενικά τέτοια τιps εαν έχει κανένας εμπειρία, ας μου γραψει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgesat1

> Έδωσα ρευμα στον συναγερμο, και μετά μπορούσα να τοποθετήσω την μπαταρία χωρίς να χτυπάει. Μια χαρά, Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη
> 
> Τώρα είμαι έτοιμος στημένος και μένει μονο ο προγραμματισμός, έχει προγραμματίσει κάποιος τον συναγερμο αυτόν να μου πεί με ποια σειρά πρέπει να κάνω τα πράγματα???
> 
> Πχ πρώτα πρεπει να δηλώσω τις ζωνες στην περιοχή που θέλω, ή να δηλώσω πρώτα τις αντιστάσεις που θα βλέπει στις ζώνες??? Γενικά τέτοια τιps εαν έχει κανένας εμπειρία, ας μου γραψει.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Το σύστημα Sintony 60 έχει εννέα(9) προγραμματιζόμενες και επιτηρούμενες
αναλογικές εισόδους:
8 x Προγραμματιζόμενες, πολλαπλών καταστάσεων εισόδους ανίχνευσης
1 x Προγραμματιζόμενη είσοδο tamper (με προαιρετική λειτουργία κλειδοδιακόπτη).
Για την διάκριση μεταξύ διαφορετικών τύπων συναγερμού (Συναγερμός, Tamper,
Διεύθυνση ανιχνευτή) πάνω από το ίδιο καλώδιο, ο Sintony 60 είναι εφοδιασμένος
με μετρητή αντίστασης για κάθε είσοδο. Για να επιτηρεί καλωδίωση και
εγκατεστημένα περιφερειακά συνεχώς (όπως περιπτώσεις δολιοφθοράς κατά την
διάρκεια που το σύστημα δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο) κάθε είσοδος πρέπει να
διαθέτει κατά ελάχιστο μια από τις περιγραφόμενες Αντιστάσεις, που ονομάζονται
EOL – τερματικές αντιστάσεις.
Οι ακόλουθες διαφορετικές Αντιστάσεις, που παραδίδονται με το σύστημα,
χρησιμοποιούνται τυποποιημένα.
Τερματικές Αντιστάσεις Διευθυνσιοδότησης Ζώνης
Η Τερματική αντίσταση με αυτή την τιμή πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί στον ανιχνευτή
ώστε να επιτηρείται η ζώνη του συγκεκριμένου ανιχνευτή.
Ζώνες 1-8 (οι οποίες επίσης ονομάζονται χαμηλές ζώνες)
4k7Ω (Κίτρινο, Βιολετί, Κόκκινο) για Ανιχνευτές σε ζώνες 1-8
Ζώνες 9-16 (οι οποίες επίσης ονομάζονται υψηλές ζώνες) οι οποίες
επιτυγχάνονται με διπλασιασμό της ζώνης, τοποθετώντας στις εισόδους των
Ζωνών 1-8 αντίσταση με διαφορετική τιμή.
8k2Ω (Γκρι, Κόκκινο, Κόκκινο) για Ανιχνευτές σε ζώνες 9-16 (υψηλές ζώνες)
Τερματικές Αντιστάσεις Διευθυνσιοδότησης διακόπτη Tamper
Η τερματική αντίσταση με αυτή την τιμή χρησιμοποιείται για την συνεχή επιτήρηση
της εγκατάστασης ανεξάρτητα αν το σύστημα είναι ενεργοποιημένο ή όχι, (για
ανοιχτά κυτία, κομμένα καλώδια κλπ). Πρέπει να εγκαθίσταται στον Ανιχνευτή.
2k2Ω (Κόκκινο, Κόκκινο, Κόκκινο) για διακόπτη αυτοπροστασίας (Tamper)
Για την πρόληψη υπαρχόντων εγκαταστάσεων που κάνουν χρήση διαφόρων τιμών τερματικές
αντιστάσεις, το Sintony 60 δύναται να προγραμματιστεί στην υποδοχή αντιστάσεων διαφόρων τιμών

----------


## RNR

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Μόλις εχτες τελείωσα τον προγραμματισμό, και είμαι οκ. Ομολογώ ότι διάβασα το οδηγό εγκατάστασης πάρα πολλές φορές και βέβαια* με την σημαντική βοήθεια του ioannischristo όπου μου έδωσε να καταλάβω αρκετες λειτουργίες του συστήματος ώστε να μπορέσω να τον προγραμματίσω με ορθό τρόπο* και να τον κάνω grade 3 (πλέον δεν μπορώ να τον αγγίξω ούτε εγω ο ίδιος) χα χα χα.

Ομολογώ ότι είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος απο το πακέτο και την ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλά και την λειτουργικότητα, καθώς και για τις τόσες επιλογές που έχει (μονο καφέ δεν μου φτιάχνει)...σημειώστε ότι δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον για αυτά που λέω, απλά ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ασχολήθηκα με μία τέτοια εγκατάσταση και είμαι χαρουμενος που απέκτησα μία τέτοια εμπειρία και που τα πήγα καλά.

Αυτο που δεν με εντυπωσίασε τόσο πολύ είναι τα ραντάρ του, είναι της *SIEMENS ADM-Q12. Έλεγε να τοποθετηθούν απο 2,10m minimum έως 2,4m maximum.* Εγω τα έβαλα στο 2,20 στην μέση περίπου, όταν είμαι λοιπόν απο κάτω ακριβώς δεν με πιάνουν, δεν ξέρω εαν είναι όλα έτσι... αλλά τέλος πάντων χτυπανε μακριά τουλάχιστον. με αποτέλεσμα να πιάνουν και κάποιους εισοδους των μπαλκονιών (έτυχε) δεν το είχα υπολογίσει.

Τώρα για ότι προκύψει θα σας γράψω, για να έχετε υπόψη σας.

Τέλος, κοιτάζω για SIGMA APOLLO και βλέπω ότι η τιμή του για σχεδόν ότι έχω και εγω φτάνουν την ίδια αξία, αυτο σημαίνει φαντάζομαι ότι είναι του ίδιου επιπέδου??? ή κάποιος είναι υπερεκτιμημένος (ρωτάω εντελώς ενημερώτικά, εαν κάποιος επαγγελματίας έχει βάλει και απο τις δύο μαρκες και θα μπορούσε να μου πεί καποιες διαφορές ή + και -. 

Αυτά απο μένα...
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## shobu

Καλησπέρα και από μένα,
θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις και εμένα λίγο?

Μπαίνω κατευθεία στο ψητό  :Smile: 
1. Το ταμπερ το σύνδεσες στα ρανταρ?
2. Εάν συνδέσεις το ταμπερ στα ραντάρ πως μετά το ανοίγεις για να κάνεις τυχόν ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζονται? Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος που απενεργοποιήσεις?
3. Μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιό τρόπο σύνδεσες την τηλεφωνική γραμμή? έχει rj11 και επίσης line in και line out πώς  γίνετε η σύνδεση?

Θα με βοηθούσες πολύ να μου πεις και εμένα την σειρά που τα έκανες και γενικά τα tips για την συνδεσμολογία και τον προγραμματισμό.

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα,
> θα μπορούσες να με βοηθήσεις και εμένα λίγο?
> 
> Μπαίνω κατευθεία στο ψητό 
> 1. Το ταμπερ το σύνδεσες στα ρανταρ?
> 2. Εάν συνδέσεις το ταμπερ στα ραντάρ πως μετά το ανοίγεις για να κάνεις τυχόν ρυθμίσεις που χρειάζονται? Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος που απενεργοποιήσεις?
> 3. Μπορείς να μου πεις με ποιό τρόπο σύνδεσες την τηλεφωνική γραμμή? έχει rj11 και επίσης line in και line out πώς  γίνετε η σύνδεση?
> 
> Θα με βοηθούσες πολύ να μου πεις και εμένα την σειρά που τα έκανες και γενικά τα tips για την συνδεσμολογία και τον προγραμματισμό.
> ...



*ΤΑΜΠΕΡ*
Όταν θέλουμε να ανοίξουμε ένα ραντάρ, για σχεδόν όλους τους συναγερμούς ισχύουν:

1) Απομόνωση ζώνης (bypass) με κωδικό χρήστη
2) Εισαγωγή σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμού με κωδικό τεχνικού

Κάποιοι συναγερμοι μπορούν να προγραμματιστούν και για διαφορετικά για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια (πχ ο χρήστης να μη μπορεί να κάνει bypass τα ταμπέρ ή ο τεχνικός να μην μπορεί να μπει στο πρόγραμμα αν δεν του το επιτρέψει ο χρήστης με τον κωδικό χρήστη).

*ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ*
line-in -> Συνδέεις τη γραμμή που έρχεται από την πρίζα του τοίχου σου ή από το adsl splitter

line-out -> Η επιστροφή τηλεφώνου. Κανονικά εδώ συνδέεις τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές της υπόλοιπης εγκατάστασης. 

Η χρήση και των τεσσάρων καλωδίων προτείνεται για μια σωστή και πιο ασφαλή εγκατάσταση επειδή αποφεύγεται ο κίνδυνος του να έχουμε ξεχάσει το τηλέφωνο ανοιχτό και να μη μπορεί να μας καλέσει ο συναγερμός.

----------


## shobu

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση nestoras,

Ξεκινάω σήμερα την εγκατάσταση και ο θεός βοηθός....  :Smile:

----------


## shobu

Οκ, πρώτη απορία, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως συνδέουμε τα  ραντάρ? Έχω τα bosch blue line. 
Επαφές που έχει: 
T  -  + NC NC DA T

Ποιά από αυτά πρέπει να συνδέσω?
Το + - είναι η τροφοδοσία τα άλλα πως τα συνδέω?

----------


## σεατ 2

Εκει που λεει NC. συνδεσε τα άλλα 2καλωδια. Εκει που λέει Τ 
συνδεεις ταμπερ.ποιο μοντελο εινε τα ρανταρ να βρουμε το DA τι εινε;;

----------


## shobu

Τα Bosch Blue Line D1-P ISM-BLD1-P.

----------


## σεατ 2

Κατι λεει για ψηφιακο συναγερμο 5volt αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Περιμενε μηπως ξέρει κανενας αλλος η ρωτα απο κει που το πηρες.σε τι τιμη τνο αγορασες;

----------


## plouf

οτ ισου ειπε ο σεατ 2,  +- και NC τα αλλα αστα

----------


## shobu

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις seat 2 το πήρα γύρω στα 20 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

----------


## RNR

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη.

τελικά το συνδεσεις ή όχι? 

Το ΤΑΜΠΕR δεν είναι κακό να το βάλεις, σε όλες τι παγιδές και ρανταρ,άλλωστε η θα το βάλεις ή όχι στις επιλογές του προγραματισμού. Οπότε αποφάσισε, πως θες να το στήσεις για να γίνει, σε όλα η καθόλου. για να βλέπει σωστα όλες τις ζώες ο συναγερμός.

Καλη συνέχεα.

----------


## shobu

Καλημέρα Γιάννη.

Έχω βάλει όλες μου τις παγίδες και τα ραντάρ και είμαι έτοιμος να συνδέσω στο κέντρο.
Εχθές έκανα και μερικές δοκιμές μόνο με 2 ζώνες για να δω πως λειτουργεί πριν τα συνδέσω όλα.
Όλα πήγαν καλά, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η σειρήνα που μου έστειλαν είναι σπασμένη και θα πρέπει να την ξανα στείλω πίσω.  :frown: 
Οπότε θα το βάλω χωρίς εξωτερική σειρήνα μέχρι να μου έρθει η άλλη.

Έχω σκοπό, μιας και έχω την δυνατότητα, να βάλω το ταμπερ.

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα όμως στα ρανταρ είναι ότι έχει 2 Τ.
Συνδέω όποιο από τα δύο θέλω ή και τα δύο?
Επίσης δεν χρειάζομαι κάποια άλλη σύνδεση μόνο *5 καλωδιάκια* δηλαδη *+ - NC NC Τ* όπου 
*+ -* τροφοδοσία *NC NC* στην ζώνη και το* Τ* στο τάμπερ έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## RNR

Καλημερα Βασίλη,

4 καλώδια θα χρειαστείς, την τροφοδοσία  και ακόμα δυο καλώδια για την ζώνη, απο τα δύο καλώδια της ζώνης το ένα θα το συνδέσεις στο πρώτο NC, απο το NC αυτο θα φύγει μία αντίσταση 4Κ7 (ορισμός ζώνης) η οποία θα συνδεθεί στο 2ο NC,απο εκεί θα φύγει η αντίσταση 2Κ2 (ταμπερ) και θα συνεδεθεί στο πρώτο Τ. Το άλλο καλώδιο της ζώνης το βάζεις στο 2ο Τ . Βάζεις και την τροφοδοσία σου και είσαι έτοιμος.
καλη συνέχεια

----------


## shobu

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη!!!!

----------


## shobu

Success!!! Παγίδες ραντάρ δουλεύουν όλα!!!

Μπορώ να συνδέσω μόνο εσσωτερική σειρήνα μέχρι να μου έρθει η εξωτερική?
Εάν ναι πως?
Στην εσσωτερική σειρήνα έχω πάλι 5 επαφές *L/S2 GND S1 SAB SAB.
*Δεν θα το συνδέσω φαντάζομαι στις επαφές της εξωτερικής σειρήνας σωστά???
Που πάει λοιπόν?Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

Στον πίνακα μου έχω 4 outputs gnd και 12V.Στο manual από ότι βλέπω έχει ένα σχέδιο σαν ηχείο στις επαφές 12V και στο 1 output.

----------


## RNR

Ναι μπορείς να συνδέσεις μονο την εσωτερική. 
Αυτο έχει να κάνει με τα χαρτογραφηση εξόδων (OUTPUTS 1-2-3-4), δηλαδή ποιά έξοδο να σου ενεργοποιεί όταν ενεργοποιέιται ο συναγερμός, στην περίπτωση που είναι οπλισμένος.
Η σειρίνα πρέπει να έιχε ένα σχεδιάγραμμα πίσω απο το κουτί της. Θα τις δώσεις τροφοδοσία και θα την δώσεις απο την έξοδο 2 το -. ¨Οπως σου λέει στο manul (μεπριγραφή το ηχέιο) απλά νομίζω ότι η 1 έξοδο έχει trigger + και η 2 -, όπως και να έχει αναλογα με το ποιά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις θα το βάλεις στην καταλληλη σύνδεσει της εσωτερικής σειρίνας σου.

Πρόσεχε στις δοκιμές με την εσωτερική σειρίνα, είναι πολύ δυνατή, φόρα ακουστικά. Στο αναφέρει ότι τοποθετείται τελευταία.

Καλά μαστορέματα

Προσοχή διάβασε τις οδηγίες, γιατι δεν πρέπει να υπερφορτώσεις τις εξόδους, νομίζω ότι οι 1,2 3 είναι μέχρι 500ma και η 4 μέχρι 1Α, στην 4 θα βάλεις την εξωτερική.

----------


## shobu

Ευχαριστώ για όλα!!!!Θα την δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα....Με ωτοασπίδες φυσικά.  :Smile:

----------


## shobu

Δεν έπαιξε...


Ανεβάζω φωτό από την σειρήνα και του πίνακα μήπως το βρούμε και αυτό...





Αυτό που έκανα είναι να συνδέσω το 1 output στο GND και το 12V στο L/S2.
Είναι λάθος ή δεν έχω κάνει κάτι σωστά με τον προγραμματισμό?

Στις οδηγίες λέει:


The M21 has two activation inputs marked as #S1 ανδ #L/S2 for the second melody.Applying power to either input will activate the respective signal.
Anti-sabotage circuit connected to SAB terminals with the housing cover shut is normally closed (NC).

----------


## shobu

ΟΚ το βρήκα!!!Επρεπε να αλλάξω το jumper. 

Η σειρήνα όμως δεν βαράει πολύ δυνατά...Καμια πρόταση για κάποια καλύτερη?

----------


## nestoras

> ΟΚ το βρήκα!!!Επρεπε να αλλάξω το jumper. 
> 
> Η σειρήνα όμως δεν βαράει πολύ δυνατά...Καμια πρόταση για κάποια καλύτερη?



Πάρε μία SIGMA ή μια BENTEL αν θέλεις κάτι πιο δυνατό. Πάντως, πολύ δύσκολα θα βρεις σειρήνα με πάνω από 125-130db επειδή απαγορεύονται από το νόμο αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## stinger

> ΟΚ το βρήκα!!!Επρεπε να αλλάξω το jumper. 
> 
> Η σειρήνα όμως δεν βαράει πολύ δυνατά...Καμια πρόταση για κάποια καλύτερη?



sigma venus
paradox
δεν υπαρχουν καλυτερες για εμενα τουλαχιστον....και πιο δυνατες-αξιοπιστες
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=18826
http://www.id-shop.gr/showprod.php?id=782

----------


## RNR

και ειδικά μέσα στο σπίτι. 

η δική μου γνώμη είναι να την βάλεις να χτυπάει όταν οπλίζεις σε AWAY και όχι σε stay ( δηλαδη περιμετρική όπλιση και εσυ να είσαι μεσα), γιατι αμα τύχη κάτι δεν θα μπορεις να συννενοηθείς. 

καλο βραδυ παιδιά.

----------


## σεατ 2

Αν καταλαβα σειρηνα για μεσα θες να σε προτινουμε.για εξω  αυτες που σε ειπε ο σπυρος εινε πολυ καλες.
Παρε την εσωτερικη σειρηνα DX-11Α στα 13€ Απο την www.gisecurity. Την ακουσα και εινε τελεια

----------


## shobu

Τελικά έστειλα πίσω την χαλασμένη σήμερα, και περιμένω την καινούργια την Τετάρτη.
Δυστυχώς καμία από αυτές δεν βρήκα στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα και τελικά πήρα μια DIXIE-H06 στην ίδια τιμή.

Έχω τελειώσει τον προγραμματισμό και έχω ένα θέμα με το τηλέφωνο.
Όταν χτυπά από ότι διάβασα έχει την δυνατότητα να παίρνει τηλέφωνο ενεργοποίησα λοιπόν την λειτουργία,
και πράγματι το κάνει.
Αλλά πως το σταματάμε αυτό???Με έχει πάρει πάνω απο 10 τηλέφωνα και τελικά απενεργοποίησα την λειτουργία.
Πάτησα την # όπως λέει το manual έβαλα κωδικό και τον πάτησα και αυτό μαζί με # στο τέλος αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το σταματήσω.

Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή... Ευχαριστώ και πάλι....

----------


## RNR

όχι αυτο που διάβασες είναι για απενεργοποίηση και ενεργοποίηση του συναγερμού μέσα απο τηλέφωνο. μόνο την δίεση πατάς. 

Στο manual στις ρυθμίσεις modem εχει μία επιλογή πρέπει να λέγεταο kiss off, δεν είμαι σίγουρος, διάβαζε καλά της ρυθμίσεις, σε εκείνι το σημείο.
Να ρυθμίσεις επίσης πόσες φορες θέλεις να σε παιρνει.

----------


## shobu

Επιτέλους μου ήρθε η σειρήνα και λέω σήμερα να την βάλω.
Μια απορία σχετικά με την σύνδεση

οι επαφές που έχει είναι FL- / GO+ / GO- / GND / +12 / TAMPER /TAMPER
GND και +12 τροφοδοσία και ταμπερ το ταμπερ ως εδώ ΟΚ.
Όμως την έξοδο την συνδέω στο GO+ ή στο GO-?
Επίσης για να παίζει το flash πρέπει να συνδέσω το FL- έτσι δεν είναι? Αλλά που το συνδέω?

----------


## stinger

απο τις επαφες καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις παρει την mars-250 η καποια παρομοια...
το GO+ η GO- εχει να κανει με τον τροπο ενεργοποιησης της σειρηνας..δηλαδη θελει θετικη εφαρμογη τασης η αρνητικη για να τριγκαριστει..αρα με βαση το κεντρο σου θα επιλεξεις με ποιο τροπο θα την κανεις να ηχει...

----------


## shobu

Και πως το βλέπω αυτό??

----------


## spyros84

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω εγκαταστήσει το συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό στο σπίτι μου μαζί με ένα φίλο εδώ και 3 μήνες.Το έχω προγραμματίσει και ως φαίνεται δουλεύει άψογα.
Έχω όμως ένα βασικό πρόβλημα: όταν χτυπάει ο συναγερμός δεν παίρνει τηλέφωνο στα επιλεγμένα νούμερα.Το dialer είναι ενεργοποιημένο.Αν του βάλω να μου στείλει αναφορά για την όπλιση/αφόπλιση συναγερμού ή αν πατήσω το κουμπί πανικού ή για άλλες λειτουργίες με παίρνει τηλέφωνο, άλλα για το συναγερμό όχι. Έχω διαβάσει πόσες φορές το εγχειρίδιο και δεν έχω πετύχει κάτι. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## RNR

Σπύρο καλησπέρα
Απο την μεριά μου θα σου πω να τσεκάρεις μερικά πράγματα επειδή έχει πολλές επιλογές και δεν ξέρω ποιες έχει ενεργοπιήσει και ποιες όχι.

ΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΩΝ.
Πρέπει να επιλέξεις το 2.
Επίσης έχεις ορίσει αριθμό επαν.?  (αρχικά είναι στο 0)

----------


## RNR

Βασίλη καλησπέρα.  
οι εξόδοι του πίνακα σου είναι 4 η μία με ρελέ.

Πάρε την έξοδο 4 (απο τον Ρελέ ΝΟ) απο τον πίνακα σου και οδήγησε το στο GO- της σειρήνας. Νομίζω θα είσαι ΟΚ, το Jumper να είναι στο ground.

----------


## spyros84

> Σπύρο καλησπέρα
> Απο την μεριά μου θα σου πω να τσεκάρεις μερικά πράγματα επειδή έχει πολλές επιλογές και δεν ξέρω ποιες έχει ενεργοπιήσει και ποιες όχι.
> 
> ΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΩΝ.
> Πρέπει να επιλέξεις το 2.
> Επίσης έχεις ορίσει αριθμό επαν.?  (αρχικά είναι στο 0)



Καλησπέρα Γιάννη,

Το 2 είναι επιλεγμένο(domestic dial) και 2 επαναλήψεις και δεν δουλεύει τι να πω; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Αλλά αν είναι έτσι πως με παίρνει τηλέφωνο στις άλλες λειτουργίες που ανέφερα;

----------


## RNR

Σπύρο καλημέρα.
Διαβάσα ξανά το manual και εγω και δεν βρίσκω κάτι.

Στον προγραμματισμό με κωδικό P186, τα έχεις δηλώσει και τα 8? να τα δηλώσεις σε όλους τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς που θα έχεις ορίσει.

----------


## spyros84

Καταρχήν Γιάννη, σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου.
Στο 186 τα είχα επιλέξει όλα αν κι αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με αναφορές για χαμηλή μπαταρία κλπ. Εν τω μεταξύ πως μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμές χωρίς να ξεσηκώνω τη γειτονιά;  :Smile:  Μπορώ από το πληκτρολόγιο να απενεργοποιήσω τη σειρήνα;Γιατί η σειρήνα είναι 5 μέτρα ψηλά.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάτι στη συνδεσμολογία να είναι λάθος; Ο χρόνος ειδοποίησης συναγερμού αν καλούσε το τηλέφωνο δεν θα ήταν άμεσος; Το λέω αυτό γιατί όταν χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός το αφήνω και με το ζόρι 30δευτ. να δω τι θα κάνει και μετά το απενεργοποιώ. Πάντως στην αναφορά όπλισης/αφόπλισης αν το ενεργοποιήσω παίρνει τηλέφωνο αμέσως.

----------


## RNR

Mπορείς να ακυρώσεις τις εξόδους που έχεις 1,2,3 ή 4 όπου έχεις βάλει την σειρήνα, απο την χαρτογράφηση εξόδων για full οπλισμό ή περιμετρική.

Τώρα υπάρχει ακόμα εναν τρόπος.

ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ -
P25E 9E 1-8E(Επιλογή εξόδου # 1- :Cool: 
Αυτή η παράμετρος επιτρέπει σε έναν εγκαταστάτη να επιλέξει οποιαδήποτε
έξοδο/ους να απενεργοποιηθεί/ουν προσωρινά κατά την διάρκεια ενός συναγερμού
ή ενός κύκλου ενεργοποίησης (όπλισης), π.χ. επιλέγοντας Εξόδους 1-8 σε αυτή
την παράμετρο μετά την έξοδο σας από την κατάσταση Προγραμματισμού οι
Έξοδοι 1-4 δεν θα ενεργοποιούνται κατά την διάρκεια συναγερμών. Τώρα ο
Εγκαταστάτης είναι ελεύθερος να ενεργοποιήσει το σύστημα και να ελέγξει όλα τα
σήματα τηλεφωνικής αναφοράς χωρίς να ενοχλείται από εσωτερικές ή εξωτερικές
σειρήνες. Όταν το σύστημα επανέρθει ή αφοπλιστεί όλες οι Έξοδοι επαναφέρονται
ξανά σε κανονική λειτουργία.

Όσο αναφορά για τον χρόνο, τον ορίζεις εσύ, μετά δηλαδή απο συναγερμό να σε καλέσει αμέσως ή να δώσεις καθυστέρηση.

Τωρα λάθος στην συνδεσει δεν νομίζω γιατι δεν θα σε επαιρνε για τα άλλα γεγονότα. Κάποια ρύθμιση ίσως σου έχει ξεφύγει.

----------


## spyros84

Σήμερα μετά από 15λεπτη διακοπή ρεύματος στη περιοχή, ο συναγερμός έκανε τα παλαβά του. Δηλαδή, ήταν ρυθμισμένος από το σύστημα να ειδοποιεί σε περίπτωση διακοπής μετά από 10 λεπτά και πράγματι με πήρε τηλέφωνο. Όμως μετά πήρε "στροφές" και όταν πείραζα το πληκτρολόγιο για να μπω στις ρυθμίσεις με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο, το όπλιζα με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο, το αφόπλιζα το ίδιο και το *ωραιότερο με καλούσε ακόμα και όταν χτυπούσε ο συναγερμός*. Όμως στις αναφορές όπλισης/αφόπλισης τις είχα απενεργοποιημένες, μόνο την ειδοποίηση διακοπής ρεύματος είχα βάλει και αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει να το βγάλω. Με λίγα λόγια κόλλησε το σύστημα και αναγκάστηκα να πατήσω "Clear user/phone" για να διαγράψω τηλέφωνα και τις ρυθμίσεις του και έτσι σταμάτησε να με καλεί και φυσικά δοκίμασα και το συναγερμό και δεν καλεί. Ενώ πριν που κόλλησε καλούσε! Τρελόοοοο!  :Smile:

----------


## karamiltos

Καλησπέρα σας!
Έχω το έξης πρόβλημα (έχω το πακέτο με τις ασύρματες παγίδες). Μου έχει εμφανίσει 2-3 σφάλματα (το ένα που θυμάμαι είναι Supervised Fail, δεν είμαι μπροστά για να σας τα γράψω) με συνέπεια να μην μπορώ να οπλίσω. Ο εγκαταστάτης μου δυστυχώς έχει φύγει εκτός Ευρώπης για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση και δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του. Αυτός είχε αλλάξει τους κωδικούς και δεν μπορώ να έχω προσβαση και επίσης δεν μου είχε δώσει το cd με το λογισμικό και το καλώδιο (που όπως έχω δει είναι μέσα στο πακέτο) προφανώς για να τον φωνάζω όποτε έχει πρόβλημα και να μου παίρνει το κόστος της επίσκεψης. Τι μπορώ να κάνω? Μπορώ κάπως να το κάνω Reset? Αν ναι μετά θα λειτουργεί κανονικά ή χρειάζεται κανένας προγραμματισμός πάλι?
Τι μου προτείνετε σε αυτή την περίπτωση?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο σας και τις απαντήσεις σας
Μίλτος
Πετρούπολη-Αθήνα

----------


## RNR

Μίλτο καλησπέρα.

 Αρχικά να σου πω για το μήνυμα που σοου βγάζει είναι ότι έχει αποτύχει την ανίχνευση του ασυρματου ανιχνευτή / παγίδα. αρχικά κοίτα για μπαταρίες στους ασυρματους ανιχνευτές. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να οπλισεις το χωρίς να είναι ενεργοποιημένες κάποιες ζώνες, το βλέπουμε σε επόμενο βήμα όμως γιατι εαν δεν έχεις τον κωδικό εγκαταστατη δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλα. Τώρα όσον αναφορά το cd ήταν μέσα στο πακέτο σίγουρα, για το καλώδιο δεν νομίζω. Για να το κάνεις reset θέλεις τον κωδικό εγκαταστάτη και σίγουρα μετά προγραμματισμό απο την αρχή για όλα.

Τον αρχικό κωδικό εγκαταστάτη τον ξέρεις? δοκίμασες να δείς εαν μπαίνεις στο σύστημα, προσπαθησε να τον βρείς να στον δώσει. Αλλιώς θα δούμε τι θα γίνει. Τώρα όσο αναφορά το cd η το manual τα έχω εγω μπορώ να σου τα κάνω κόπει ή να σου τα στείλω, (εαν και βασικά το cd το χρειάζεσαι μαζι με το καλώδιο για να προγραμματίσεις απο υπολογιστή) αλλιώς δεν χρειάζεται, γίνονται όλα απο το πληκτρολόγιο.

Εγώ δεν είμαι επαγγεματίας εγκαταστάτης, εαν δεν καταφέρουμε κάτι ίσως θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις με κάποιον τεχνικό που δουλεύει τους siemens (και αυτην την φορά θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να σου αφήσει τους κωδικούς)... :Wink:

----------


## theotyflos

Μίλτο καλησπέρα,
Έχω τα εγχειρίδια αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να τα ανεβάσω στο forum, ή πως τα στέλνω με π.μ.  :Confused1:

----------


## karamiltos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Μιας και βρίσκομαι μπροστά στην οθόνη του συναγερμού (System Check), τα 3 σφάλματα που γράφει είναι:

Supervised Fail
Radio Battery Low (αυτό είναι για μπαταρία κάποιας παγίδας)
Code Tamper

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του καιρό τώρα λόγω μόνιμης εγκατάστασής του στο Κατάρ.

Σχετικά με το Reset δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κουμπάκι ή διακόπτης μέσα στην μονάδα του συναγερμού που να το επαναφέρει σε εργοστασιακή κατάσταση?

edit:

Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα αυτό:
"If the installer code was lost or forgotten their is still a chance to reset the system by connecting with the PC and the Sylcom 60 programming SW to the system and 
read out the stored codes. 
Without PC there is no chance to get back into the programming mode if the code 
was forgotten! In this case please contact the Siemens Hotline support for help."

Μάλλον χρειάζομαι το sylcom 60..

----------


## RNR

Μίλτο καλημέρα,

Ίσως έχει επάνω η μονάδα του συναγερμου (κεντρική πλακέτα) , δεν ξέρω γιατι εσένα είναι ο compact.

----------


## thanasis105

καλησπέρα στην ομάδα και χρόνια πολλά!
Μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα κυρίως Crow, αλλά επειδή ο προμηθευτής μου τα σταμάτησε μου πρότεινε τον siemens.
την Τετάρτη λοιπόν αγόρασα ένα σετ Siemens syntony 60 και αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Όταν πατιέται είτε το κουμπί arm είτε το stay τα συγκεκριμένα αναβοσβήνουν κόκκινα για το συγκεκριμένο χρονικό όριο delay και μόλις οπλίσει τότε παραμένουν στο μπλέ χρώμα του πληκτρολογίου αντί για το κόκκινο της ενεργής ένδειξης όπλισης (όπως έκαναν οι Crow). Το πάνελ είτε είναι οπλισμένο το σύστημα είτε όχι αναγράφει system ok. Όταν υπάρχει ενεργό bypassτο κουμπί του παραμένει κόκκινο. 
Επιπρόσθετα δεν ειναι εύκολο να δεις ποιες ζώνες ειναι ανοικτές παρά μόνο αν πατήσεις το enter.  Μέχρι τώρα είχα συνηθίσει σε Crow και παρόλο που είναι όπως μου είπαν ουσιαστικά το ίδιο πράγμα, τελικά οι διαφορές υπάρχουν. Παρακαλώ για την βοήθεια σας. Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι δεν είναι δυνατός ο εύκολος έλεγχος για το αν το σύστημα είναι ενεργοποιημένο ή όχι (πρέπει να πατάω κάποιο πλήκτρο από το πληκτρολόγιο για να δω αν το παίρνει ή όχι)

ο προμηθευτής μου είπε ότι έτσι ειναι οι siemens αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι είναι τόσο πρόχειρα σχεδιασμένοι, φοβάμαι μήπως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το πληκτρολόγιο ή η μονάδα και δεν μου το λέει ο προμηθευτής για να μην τον επιστρέψω.

Υ.Γ.1 επειδή έχω ένα spare a-voice από έναν παλιό Crow αυτό μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στον Siemens?

Υ.Γ.2 ξέρει κανείς πως συνδέεται το eldes esim 251?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## RNR

Καλημέρα Θανάση.

Εγώ που κυρίως έχω εγκαταστήσει siemens τα τελευταία πληκτρολόγια που έχω βάλει και είναι λευκά όλα παραμένουν με κόκκινο στο arm ή στο Stay και κρατάνε και το σπιτάκι πράσινο (που αναφέρει τις ζώνες εάν είναι κλειστές όλες)

Στο δικό μου όμως που έχω βάλει σπίτι και επέλεξα μαύρο πληκτρολόγιο πριν 2 χρόνια σβήνει και εμένα μόλις τελειώσει ο χρόνος εξόδου και γράφει SYSTEM OK με την μόνη διαφορά  ότι σβήνει και το σπιτάκι απο πράσινο που είναι (εφόσον είναι όλα κλειστά) και ετσι το καταλαβαίνω κα το συνήθισα.

Η δική μου άποψη σε αυτο είναι ότι η μονάδες έχουν μείνει με παλιο firmware, το έχω στο πρόγραμμα να προσπαθήσω up date. 

Παντως εαν είναι κάτι άλλο και γνωρίζει κάποιος ας μας πεί.

Καλη χρονιά σε όλους

----------


## vasilllis

μαλλον θα εχουν καμια ρυθμιση εξοικονομηση ενεργειας.

----------


## jimk

Αν δεν κανω λαθος τους συναγερμούς της  siemens τους  φτιαχνει η crow...προσοχη στο ταμπερ του πληκτρολογιου γιατι δεν παταει καλα..Παντως δυσκολα μηχανήματα στον προγραματισμο

----------


## Nightkeeper

1 όντως αυτο το θέμα με τον πληκτρολόγιο ισχύ , σε κάποιο σημείο στο προγραμματισμό αλλάζει ,πρέπει να δω το προγράμμα να σου πω αν θες .2 Τα παρελκομένα απο Crow δεν δουλεύουν στα Siemens . 3 με το ESIM τη θέμα εχεις?

----------


## RNR

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά.

Γιάννη ναι θα με ενδιέφερε εαν μπορείς να μας πείς, πάντως στο manual όντως λειπουν κανα 2 σελίδες που αφορούν το πληκτρολόγιο όσο αναφορά τον προγραμματισμό.

Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Nightkeeper

Για το θεμα του πληκτρολογιου μεσα απο το προγραμμα στην καρτελα ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ / ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ ξεμαρκαρης το Οχι ενδειξης στο πληκτρολογιο κατα τη διαρκεια οπλισμου.

----------

RNR (08-01-15)

----------


## RNR

Γιάννη χρόνια μας πολλά.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα το τσεκάρω σήμερα, δεν έχω το καλώδιο για να το τσεκάρω, απο το πρόγραμμα ,αλλά το ψάξω στο manual να δω εανν υπάρχει.

----------


## RNR

Λοιπόν στον προγραμματισμό είναι η επιλογή P73 και η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή είναι η 7 όπου την βγάζεις ή την βάζεις. 

Σε εμένα πάντως δεν δουλεύει, μου την έχει δώσει με αυτό, καμιά άλλη ιδέα?

----------


## thanasis105

καλημερα στην  ομάδα, λόγω προβληματος στο internet δεν μπορεσα να το τσεκαρω νωρίτερα. η λύση δόθηκε από τονNightkeeper( σε ευχαριστώ πολύ). όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά. Με το elsim μου είπαν να συνδέσω το com του,  σε ένα com του ic60 και τα 1,2,3,4,5 σε αντίστοιχες ζώνες. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα κάθε φορά που άνοιγε ή εκλεινε ζώνη να μου έστελνε μήνυμα άσχετα με το αν ήταν οπλισμένος ή όχι ο συναγερμός. φαντάζομαι ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν στα 2 output που έχει ο siemens και να πάρω και ένα extender για περισσότερες output που θα προγραματίσω κάθε output να ανοίγει με alarm απο συγκεκριμένη ζώνη για να ου έρχεται έτσι μήνυμα από ποια ζώνη είχα συναγερμό. Σωστα?

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημερα στην  ομάδα, λόγω προβληματος στο internet δεν μπορεσα να το τσεκαρω νωρίτερα. η λύση δόθηκε από τονNightkeeper( σε ευχαριστώ πολύ). όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά. Με το elsim μου είπαν να συνδέσω το com του,  σε ένα com του ic60 και τα 1,2,3,4,5 σε αντίστοιχες ζώνες. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα κάθε φορά που άνοιγε ή εκλεινε ζώνη να μου έστελνε μήνυμα άσχετα με το αν ήταν οπλισμένος ή όχι ο συναγερμός. φαντάζομαι ότι κανονικά θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν στα 2 output που έχει ο siemens και να πάρω και ένα extender για περισσότερες output που θα προγραματίσω κάθε output να ανοίγει με alarm απο συγκεκριμένη ζώνη για να ου έρχεται έτσι μήνυμα από ποια ζώνη είχα συναγερμό. Σωστα?



Χωρις να ξερω το elsim απο οτι καταλαβα ουτο που θες γινεται ενεργοποιωντας την com καθε φορα που εχεις βαλει συναγερμο.Ετσι θα βλεπεις παλι ολες τις ζωνες αλλα θα ενεργοποιουντε οταν θα εχεις com.

----------


## n1k0s84

Να ρωτήσω το εξής πως γίνεται να ενεργοποιηουμε και να απενεργοποιουμε το συναγερμό της Siemens μέσω τηλεφώνου. Έχω προσθέσει στο κωδικό απομακρυσμενου ελεγχου το κωδικό που θέλω αλλά όταν καλώ το σύστημα είτε περιμενω να τελειώσει οι ηχοι του modem είτε πληκτρολογώ το κωδικο μου ενώ ακούγονται οι ηχοι του modem συστήμα δεν αντιδρα μήπως πρεπει να κανω και καποια άλλη ρυθμιση?

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπέρα .Πες μας τη γραμμή εχεις στον πίνακα? GSM , OTE η άλλο πάροχο ?

----------


## n1k0s84

> Καλησπέρα .Πες μας τη γραμμή εχεις στον πίνακα? GSM , OTE η άλλο πάροχο ?



Ηol έχω δεν είναι ομως VoIP.

----------


## thanasis105

> Να ρωτήσω το εξής πως γίνεται να ενεργοποιηουμε και να απενεργοποιουμε το συναγερμό της Siemens μέσω τηλεφώνου. Έχω προσθέσει στο κωδικό απομακρυσμενου ελεγχου το κωδικό που θέλω αλλά όταν καλώ το σύστημα είτε περιμενω να τελειώσει οι ηχοι του modem είτε πληκτρολογώ το κωδικο μου ενώ ακούγονται οι ηχοι του modem συστήμα δεν αντιδρα μήπως πρεπει να κανω και καποια άλλη ρυθμιση?




καλείς το σταθερο, απανταει ο συναγερμος, κάνει τους ήχους συνδεσης (σαν μοντεμ ή φαξ) και αμεσως μετα κανει μια μικρη διακοπη. εκεινη την στιγμη που δεν ακουγεται τιποτα πληκτρολογεις τον κωδικό σου. Αν ακούσεις ένα μακρύ ήχο (μπιιιιιιπ) σημαίνει ότι  συναγερμός ειναι απενεργοποιημένος. Αν ακούσεις τρεις συνεχόμενους μικρούς ήχους (μπιπ, μπιπ, μπιπ) τότε ο συναγερμος ειναι ενεργοποιημένος. για να αλλάξεις την κατάσταση πατάς μια φορά το αστεράκι. αμέσως μετά ο συναγερμός σου επικυρώνει την αλλαγή με τους ήχους που προανέφερα.Αν θέλεις να ακυρώσεις το μενού της όπλισης-αφόπλισης (πχ έκανες λάθος έναν αριθμό) πατάς # και ξαναβάζεις κωδικό. Αν δεν προλάβεις να βάλεις τον κωδικό σου και ξανα ξεκινήσει τους ήχους του φαξ, απλά περίμενε μέχρι να σταματήσει ξανα!

----------


## n1k0s84

> καλείς το σταθερο, απανταει ο συναγερμος, κάνει τους ήχους συνδεσης (σαν μοντεμ ή φαξ) και αμεσως μετα κανει μια μικρη διακοπη. εκεινη την στιγμη που δεν ακουγεται τιποτα πληκτρολογεις τον κωδικό σου. Αν ακούσεις ένα μακρύ ήχο (μπιιιιιιπ) σημαίνει ότι  συναγερμός ειναι απενεργοποιημένος. Αν ακούσεις τρεις συνεχόμενους μικρούς ήχους (μπιπ, μπιπ, μπιπ) τότε ο συναγερμος ειναι ενεργοποιημένος. για να αλλάξεις την κατάσταση πατάς μια φορά το αστεράκι. αμέσως μετά ο συναγερμός σου επικυρώνει την αλλαγή με τους ήχους που προανέφερα.Αν θέλεις να ακυρώσεις το μενού της όπλισης-αφόπλισης (πχ έκανες λάθος έναν αριθμό) πατάς # και ξαναβάζεις κωδικό. Αν δεν προλάβεις να βάλεις τον κωδικό σου και ξανα ξεκινήσει τους ήχους του φαξ, απλά περίμενε μέχρι να σταματήσει ξανα!



Τη διαδικασια αυτη την έχω κανει πολλές φορές αλλά δεν λειτουργει μηπως φταίει ο παροχος τηλεφωνία ή μηπως πρεπει να αλλάξω κάποια άλλη ρυθμιση?

----------


## nsgbg981

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ.
ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥ IC60Μ-8.
ΣΤΗ ΖΩΝΗ 1 ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ.
ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΧΩΡΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ 2 ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ (Α ΚΑΙ Β) ΔΙΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΤΗΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΜΕ
ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ.
ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ Α ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟ ARM.
ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ Β ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟ STAY.
ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΤΑΩ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟ ARM ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ Ο ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ.
ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟ STAY.ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΤΑΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ.
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ?


ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ.
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΚΤΡΟ STAY ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ SYSTEM CHECK.
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.
ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗ.

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚA

----------


## gchristos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
μια βοήθεια για τον sintony 60. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να βαλεις ονόματα στις ζώνες;
Ενώ τα γράφω στο sylcom στο πληκτρολόγιο δεν τα εμφανίζει κ κρατάει τα Zone 1...2 κτλ
Το ίδιο ισχύει κ για τους χειριστές

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> μια βοήθεια για τον sintony 60. 
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να βαλεις ονόματα στις ζώνες;
> Ενώ τα γράφω στο sylcom στο πληκτρολόγιο δεν τα εμφανίζει κ κρατάει τα Zone 1...2 κτλ
> Το ίδιο ισχύει κ για τους χειριστές



Ελληνικα περνας?

----------


## gchristos

> Ελληνικα περνας?



Οχι λατινικα.

----------


## RNR

Γιώργο οι περιόχες δεν έχουν σχέση με την όπλιση stay και Away όπως το αναφέρεις

----------


## vasilllis

> Οχι λατινικα.



Δοκιμασε με το πληκτρολογιο με το Ρ1Ε-Ρ16Ε μεχρι 16 χαρακτηρες.

----------


## gchristos

> Δοκιμασε με το πληκτρολογιο με το Ρ1Ε-Ρ16Ε μεχρι 16 χαρακτηρες.



Καλημερα 
με το P1E μου ζητάει να βάλω τους κωδικούς για τους χειριστές

----------


## vasilllis

* δεν το εχω δουλεψει ποτε,αναφερω οτι λεει το manual

8.5.4. changing the name zones
in local program mode press P1E

η οθονη γραφει : 
ZONE1<AZ>
ZONE 1

σου γραφει ετσι?

----------


## gchristos

> * δεν το εχω δουλεψει ποτε,αναφερω οτι λεει το manual
> 
> 8.5.4. changing the name zones
> in local program mode press P1E
> 
> η οθονη γραφει : 
> ZONE1<AZ>
> ZONE 1
> 
> σου γραφει ετσι?



οχι μου γραφει USER CODE

----------


## RNR

μόλις πατήσεις P1 πρέπει να βάλεις τον κωδικό χρήστη, που ενερ/απερν. τον συναγερμό.

Μετά ακολουθείς τα βήματα που σου λέει ο συμφορίτης.

----------


## gchristos

> μόλις πατήσεις P1 πρέπει να βάλεις τον κωδικό χρήστη, που ενερ/απερν. τον συναγερμό.
> 
> Μετά ακολουθείς τα βήματα που σου λέει ο συμφορίτης.



το ξαναδοκίμασα με το sylcom πατώντας το PC>>IKP και τα έστειλε όλα κανονικα, με το PC>>IC δεν έστελνε τα ονοματα.
Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## gchristos

Καλημέρα,
μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει τρόπος καλιμπραρίσματος του θερμομέτρου στον sintony 60;

----------


## athinaok

> Έχω τελειώσει τον προγραμματισμό και έχω ένα θέμα με το τηλέφωνο.
> Όταν χτυπά από ότι διάβασα έχει την δυνατότητα να παίρνει τηλέφωνο ενεργοποίησα λοιπόν την λειτουργία,
> και πράγματι το κάνει.Μέσω τηλεφώνου αναφορά κλοπής και απενεργοποίηση απομακρυσμένα.
> 
> Αλλά πως το σταματάμε αυτό???Με έχει πάρει πάνω απο 10 τηλέφωνα και τελικά απενεργοποίησα την λειτουργία.
> Πάτησα την # όπως λέει το manual έβαλα κωδικό και τον πάτησα και αυτό μαζί με # στο τέλος αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το σταματήσω.
> 
> Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή... Ευχαριστώ και πάλι....



Καλησπέρα
Έφτιαξα ένα μικρό οδηγό για το πως να προγραμματίσεις τον συνεγερμό για να οπλίζει απομακρισμένα αλλά και να σε πέρνει τηλέφωνο

Πως το ενεργοποιώ:

*Phone* *Number* *P**181**E** 1-8**E** = 6900000000 (κινητό ή σταθερό)*
Format αριθμού *Phone Format P182E 1E 1-11E    = 2* Domestic Dial
*Dialer* *B* *Option* *P**175**E** 2**E** 1-8**E** = 6 ΟΝ =**(αλλίως δεν θα δέχετε τη # και δεν θα συνεχίζει )*
*Events* *για να πάρει τηλέφωνο* *P**186**E** 1-8**E** 1-8**E** Επιλέγω τις επιλογές που θέλω (κοίτα το  manual) 
*
*Kiss* *off* *code** = # * Εάν θέλουμε να μην πατάμε μόνο # αλλά να βάλουμε και 2ο κωδικό
-> Πατάμε P175E 1-4E  ο κωδικός είναι 1234:    *#1234#*

*Δήλωση κωδικού για ενεργοποίηση* *Area* *DTMF* *Code* *P**63**E** 1-2**E** 0-9999**E**  =* π.χ. P63E 1E 2525E  

*ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ*  - Δεν χτυπά η σειρήνα 
P25E 9E 1-8E(Επιλογή εξόδου # 1-8 = καλύτερα όλα ΟΝ
Όταν γίνει η δοκιμή κάντε τη διαδικασία ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ξανά

Για να βγούμε σε επίπεδο χρήστη πατάμε PRG (παρατεταμένα) 
Κάνουμε ARM ή STAY και όταν κάνουμε τη δοκιμή και χτυπήσει το alarm και ολοκληρώσουμε πρέπει να γίνει ξανά η διαδικασία τεστ.

Όταν μας πάρει τηλέφωνο ο συναγερμός:
# (πατάμε μια φόρα και αν δεν το πάρει - παρατεταμένα) {ή #1234#} , μόλις τελειώσει ο ήχος σαν fax πατάμε κωδικό 5656 και * (στο 1 ντιν είναι αφοπλισμένο αν πατηθεί αστερακι ξανά ακούγονται 3 ντιν και κλειδώνει ξανά)
Αν κάνεις λάθος πατάς # και κωδικό 5656 και  *

Η τελευταία παράγραφος μπορεί να γίνει και όταν καλούμε τον συναγερμό.

----------

fan1s (25-05-16)

----------


## panosven

sorry αν πω βλακεια αλλα θυμιζει crow δεν τον εχω δει ποτε φυσικα τον siemens

----------


## nestoras

> sorry αν πω βλακεια αλλα θυμιζει crow δεν τον εχω δει ποτε φυσικα τον siemens



Η siemens "αγόρασε" από την crow τα συστήματα συναγερμών. Είναι ακριβώς ίδιοι!!  :Smile:

----------


## panosven

να ξερω να φευγω μακρια δηλαδη.Πλακα κανω καλος ειναι ο crow τωρα με την κριση η 4αρα με το πληκτρολογιο προσφορα κανει θραυση.

----------


## fan1s

Καλησπερα κ χρονια πολλα σε ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ. Ηθελα να κανω 2-3 ερωτησεις , πιθανων να ακουστουν και καπως " χαζες" για τον πινακα της σιμενς. Εχω καμει την ολη εγκατασταση και με παιδευει ο προγραμματισμος του. Αρχικα εχω ορισει επιτυχως ημερομηνια ,  χρονους εξοδου/εισοδου, κωδικους χρηστη  αλλα δεν μπορω να ενεργοποιησω τις ζωνες και ετσι δεν αναγνωριζει καμια το πληκτρολογιο, μπορει καποιος αν εχει την υπομονη να μ γραψει την εντολη  για ορισμο κ ενεργοποιηση ζωνης να τη λαβω σαν παραδειγμα ; επιπλεον εχω μια εξ σειρηνα και θελει ερεθισμα για να ηχησει + GO να την βαλω στο outpout1 ; 
Ευχαριστω πολυ και με συγχωρειται για τις αρχαριες ερωτησεις αλλα ειναι η πρωτη φορα που καλουμε να βαλω τετοιο πινακα

----------


## fan1s

,να σημειωσω επιπλεον πως τον πινακα τον δουλευω 8ζωνο και οι αντιστασεις ειναι 4,7k

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπέρα . Καλο θα ηταν να τον προγραμματισης με υπολογιστή , εχει πολλες παραμέτρους και με το πληκτρολόγιο θα δυσκολευτείς αρκετά . Ο Siemens απο προεπιλογή έχει όλες της ζώνες ασύρματες . Πιθανόν γιαυτο να μην βλέπει καθόλου της καλωδιακές . Η σειρήνα ειναι στην 1 έξοδο και δίνει - , δλδ πρεπει να τη συνδέσεις σε GO-  .

----------


## vasilllis

> να ξερω να φευγω μακρια δηλαδη.Πλακα κανω καλος ειναι ο crow τωρα με την κριση η 4αρα με το πληκτρολογιο προσφορα κανει θραυση.



Γιατι να φυγεις μακρια?δεν ειναι αξιοπιστος?

----------


## coverelectronics

Εχω παρει το καλωδιο για τα crow και προγραμματιζω και siemens και ολα τα παλια και νεα crow! Δεν τα δουλευω αλλα επειδη υπαρχουν πολλα "ορφανα" στην περιοχη πρεπει να μπορουμε να εξυπηρετησουμε τον κοσμο....Και φυσικα πολυ πιο ευκολο μεσω pc...

----------


## vasilllis

Pc ,εννοεις με καλωδιο ε.γιατι με modem,ειναι ολοι πονεμενοι ιστορία.
Εχεις προβληματακια με αυτους;

----------


## coverelectronics

Ναι με το καλωδιο d-link. Γι αυτα που χρειαστηκε να κανω οχι. Μικρορυθμισεις παντως οχι κατι φοβερο. Και ελεγχο στα συμβαντα να ξερω τι μου γινεται.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Pc ,εννοεις με καλωδιο ε.γιατι με modem,ειναι ολοι πονεμενοι ιστορία.
> Εχεις προβληματακια με αυτους;



Και με modem απομακρυσμένα μια χαρά τα προγραμματιζεις, αρκεί να έχεις καθαρές γραμμές και ένα αξιόλογο και σωστά ρυθμισμένο modem . Προβλήματα δεν έχουν εμφανίσει εδώ και 10+ χρόνια που τα δουλεύω . Για τα λεφτά τους είναι από τα ΤΟΡ.

----------


## panosven

Παιδια και εγω να μην παρεξηγηθω για τον crow σε μικρες εγκαταστασεις ειναι καλος και βολικος.Γενικα βολευει και η χαμηλοτερη τιμη του  σχεση με paradox η caddx.Σε μια μικρη κατοικια σου φτανει ο 8αρης ποτε δεν τον εχω κανει διπλασιασμο μονο ενα 4αρη μια φορα τον ειχα παει 5 ποτε τον 8 σε 16 παω σε αλλη μαρκα κατευθειαν με bus επεκτασεις ειδικα οταν υπαρχει ηδη καλωδιωση και βλεπω καλωδιακι μη κασσιτερωμενο αλλα και αλουμινιο αντι χαλκου.Την ειχα φαει και δεν την ξανατρωω

----------


## ^Active^

Παιδιά επειδή μόλις εγκατέστησα έναν συναγερμό και θέλω να τον προγραμματισω  από που προμηθεύομαι το καλώδιο? Επίσης αν κάποιος εχει το cd παρακαλώ να μου το στείλει κάπως γιατί το cd που μου έστειλαν είναι άγραφο  την τρέλα μου!!!

Edit  Το cdrom μου έφταιγε το cd παίζει μόνο το καλώδιο μένει!!

----------


## ^Active^

Με το πληκτορολογιο πως μπορουμε να γυρισουμε τις ζωνες απο ασυρματες σε ενσυρματες?

----------


## fan1s

Καλησπερα μπορει καποιο παιδι να με βοηθησει λιγο , προσπαθω να προγραμματισω το τηλ και το μονο που εχω κανει ειναι να τον παιρνει τηλ συνεχεια διχως οπλιση , πως θα τον κανω να καλει μονο σε περιπτωση παραβιασης ενω ειν οπλισμενος και επισης αν χασει ΑC 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilllis

Ειναι ιδιος προγραμματισμος με το crow runner?

----------


## fan1s

Nαι Βασιλη ο ιδιος ειναι

----------


## vasilllis

P186 εως 189 1-8 επιλεγεις ποιο τηλ να παιρνει αναλογα με το τι εχει παρουσιαστει(αλαρμ,βλαβη,διακοπη κλπ)
Ρ175Ε5 κανε το 0

----------


## fan1s

ευχαριστω

----------


## dimpa

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ SIEMENS IC60?

----------


## fan1s

καλησπέρα
έχω εγκατεστημένα ένα πίνακα σιμενσ ΙΣ60 και δεν μπορει να με παρει τηλέφωνο
ο πάροχος ειναι ΟΤΕ και δίνει VOIP πέρνω απο το router στ phone2 τη γραμμή και τη πάω 
στον πίνακα άλλα δεν με καλεί ο πίνακας σε περίπτωση συμβάντος , παρολα αυτα ακούω το 
ρελλέ κ οπλίζει του πίνακα αλλα κλήση δεν δέχομαι, τι φταίει πως το λύνω 
επικοινωνώ με πάροχο και μου λέει ολα καλα δεν έχει πρόβλημα του ρούτερ

----------


## vasilllis

Αν βάλεις στο phone 2 τηλ.μπορεις να καλεσεις κανονικα;

----------


## spyros84

> Καλησπέρα
> Έφτιαξα ένα μικρό οδηγό για το πως να προγραμματίσεις τον συνεγερμό για να οπλίζει απομακρισμένα αλλά και να σε πέρνει τηλέφωνο
> 
> Πως το ενεργοποιώ:
> 
> *Phone* *Number* *P**181**E** 1-8**E** = 6900000000 (κινητό ή σταθερό)*
> Format αριθμού *Phone Format P182E 1E 1-11E    = 2* Domestic Dial
> *Dialer* *B* *Option* *P**175**E** 2**E** 1-8**E** = 6 ΟΝ =**(αλλίως δεν θα δέχετε τη # και δεν θα συνεχίζει )*
> *Events* *για να πάρει τηλέφωνο* *P**186**E** 1-8**E** 1-8**E** Επιλέγω τις επιλογές που θέλω (κοίτα το  manual) 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ για το παραπάνω οδηγό γιατί κατάφερα επιτέλους να κάνω το συναγερμό να με πάρει τηλέφωνο. 
Εκεί που έχω πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να το αφοπλισω ή να το οπλίσω οταν με καλεί.
Το βάζω σε προσωρινή απενεργοποίηση, με καλεί, απαντάω, ακούγονται οι ήχοι σταματάνε και πατάω #. Τίποτα όμως!

----------


## fan1s

> Αν βάλεις στο phone 2 τηλ.μπορεις να καλεσεις κανονικα;



Nαι κανονικα

----------


## Sted

Επαναφέρω το θέμα καθώς σήμερα δούλεψα έναν τέτοιο συναγερμό και έχω μια απορία.

Να πω οτι έχω PIR στις συνδεδεμένα στις ζώνες 2-5, με τις υπόλοιπες disabled. Η 1 θα συνδεθεί εντός του μήνα. 

Έχω ένα θέμα με την καθυστέρηση εισόδου. Συγκεκριμένα έχω βάλει 30" (P144) σε όλες τις ενεργές ζώνες και ταυτόχρονα τις έχω κάνει και ακολουθίας (P123 επιλογή 1). Δίνει συναγερμό αμέσως χωρίς να αναμένει το χρόνο που του έχω βάλει.

Άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατι υπάρχει "ζώνη διπλής ενεργοποίησης" και "ζώνη ακολουθίας" και στο P123 και στο P124; Ποια η διαφορά; Για διπλή ενεργοποίηση όταν βάζουμε PIR ποιο πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο; Για μαγνητική;

----------


## vasilllis

στην ζωνη διπλης ενεργοποιησης αν ενεργοποιηθουν οι δυο ζωνες στο διαστημα αυτο θα χτυπησει συναγερμος.επισης ειναι και το Ρ145 για καθυστερηση σε κατασταση παραμονης.Εσενα ενεργοποιειται ακαριαια?η περνα καποιος χρονος?
Ζωνη διπλης ενεργοποιησης ειναι οτι θελει δυο ενεργοποιησεις για να σημανει συναγερμο,ενω ακολουθιας ειναι ενα ρανταρ στο σαλονι πχ που θα σε πιασει μολις ανοιξεις την πορτα και ανοιξει η ζωνη εισοδου να μην σημανει συναγερμος(αφου εχει προηγηθει ανοιγμα εισδου)


για τον Σπυρο (πολυχρονος κιολας) ας μας πει αν εχει ρυθμισει:
Ρ182 το 2
Ρ183 1 και 3

----------


## Sted

Για πες το λίγο αναλυτικότερα, για ποιο απο τα 2 διπλής ενεργοποίησης λέμε; P124 ή P125; Η ακολουθία πάλι που είναι P124 ή P125;

Έχω ακολουθίας και με χρόνο εισόδου όλες τις ενεργές ζώνες, και χτυπάει ακαριαία. Stay δεν έχω ρυθμίσει καθόλου.

----------


## Sted

Τελικά άκυρο. Διάβαζα manual με λαθάκι.

Στο θέμα της διπλής ενεργοποίησης (p124), είναι σωστό που βάζω τα PIR; Με την είσοδο/ακολουθία δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λάθος κάνω.

----------


## vasilllis

η Ρ125 ειναι για να προγραμματισεις την ΕΟL στις ζωνες.αν δεν εχεις βαλει τερματισμο με αντιστασεις θα τα αφησεις 0.Ευχομαι να μην εχεις κανει λαθος και αντι για παραβιαση βλεπει ο πινακας ταμπερ.
ZONE OPTIONS C - P124E 1-16E
Option 1 - Can Arm if Zone is not Ready
Option 2 - Will Send Multiple Reports to Dialler
Option 3 - Zone is Monitored for Inactivity
Option 4 - Zone is on Soak Test
Option 5 - Zone will report to Area B Account Number
Option 6 - Zone will Not Report 24 hour Alarms via Dialler
Option 7 - Pulse Output on Kiss-off Following a Zone Alarm
Option 8 - Exit Terminator Zone

εδω το εχω χασει καθοτι βρηλα δυο μανιουαλ με τελειως διαφορετικες οδηγιες.Παρεθεσε το δικο σου.

επισης στο 122 το 3 να ενεργοποιηθει σαν ζωνη χωρις εξοδο καθυστερησης η ζωνη που δεν εχεις βαλει εισοδου
Οποτες θα ορισεις ποια ζωνη θα ειναι η εισοδου(αυτη που δεν εχει το 3)
Διπλη ενεργοποιηση μην βαλεις για ανιχνευτες μεσα σε σπιτι εν εχει νοημα.Κανε την ζωνη εισοδου.Αν μπαινωντας σε βλεπουν και οι δυο ζωνες κανε την δευτερη ακολουθιας.

----------


## Sted

Λόγω PIR που αλληλοκαλυπτονται υπαρχει περιπτωση 3 μαζί να πιάσουν είσοδο. Πως γινεται να τους κανω και τους 3 εισοδου ΚΑΙ ακολουθιας;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Και οι τρεις ακολουθιας.
Περιεργη εγκατασταση ομως.τρια pir σε ενα σημειο με τρεις διαφορετικες ζωνες;

----------


## Sted

Ετσι βρήκα την εγκατάσταση.

Εχω ολες τις ζωνες εισοδου και ακολουθιας αλλα παλι δεν περιμενει οταν πιασει κινηση, χτυπαει αμεσως.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Περιεργο.κατι θα εχεις μπερδεψει.δεν τη βλέπει σαν ταμπερ την παραβιαση ε;
Κανε μια δοκιμη να ορισεις μια εισοδο με το αναλογο χρονο,τις αλλες απλα δευτερες με ακολουθια και αν θες βαλε delay.

----------


## di_tia

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος προγραμματίζεις χρόνο στην κάθε ζώνη. Δεν δηλώνεις εισόδου ή ακολουθίας. Και διαφορετικους χρόνους σε stay. Μπορείς στην κάθε ζώνη να έχεις άλλο χρόνο. Μήπως οι ζώνες που αναφέρεις έχουν μηδέν χρόνο; 
Αν προγραμματίζεις με pc θα το δεις πιο εύκολα. Αν το πληκτρολόγιο σου είναι lcd στο μενού zones main/ arm zone time και μεταφέρετε με το δεξί βελάκι στην επόμενη ζώνη

----------


## vasilllis

αν εχει βαλει χρονο και ενεργοποιηθουν δυο ζωνες μαζι βαραει alarm.Οποτε πρεπει να ορισει μια ζωνη σαν εισοδο.Ειναι αυτη οπυ θα βλεπει το κεντρο σαν την τελευταια που κλεινει και την πρωτη που ανοιγει οταν μπαινει μεσα

----------


## Sted

Σχετικά με το stay...

Μπορώ να δουλέψω με σιωπηλό συναγερμό σε stay mode και να ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος 3 π.χ.;

----------


## di_tia

> Σχετικά με το stay...
> 
> Μπορώ να δουλέψω με σιωπηλό συναγερμό σε stay mode και να ενεργοποιείται η έξοδος 3 π.χ.;



Μπορείς. Αλλά θα ψάξεις όχι από το μενού των outputs αλλά από το μενού των areas. Επίσης θα το δηλώσεις και στο μενού των ζωνών.

----------


## efrag

καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δανίσει κάποιος φίλος το καλώδιο προγραμματισμού και το πρόγραμμα για να προγραμματίσω τον συναγερμό μου; 
Ξέρει κάποιος τα Pins του συναγερμού, και να φτιάξω μόνος το καλώδιο, υποθέτω θα είναι κάποιο USB to Serial ?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

ΥΓ βρήκα αυτό το λινκ, με πολύ χρήσιμα πραγματάκια  :Smile:  ftp://92.247.81.210/FTP/Sot/Alarm%20systems/SIEMENS/

----------


## vasilllis

Ο ασυρματος δεκτης  της siemens συνεργαζεται με το ασυρματο της crow?θελω να βαλω αυτα τα ρανταρ http://www.thecrowgroup.com/Products..._pir_curtain2/
(τα οποια δεν γραφουν πουθενα προδιαγραφες για εσωτ-εξωτ χρηση ) .Συνδυαζονται ?
Αν δεν, εχετε να προτεινεται καποια ασυρματο ?

----------


## nestoras

> Ο ασυρματος δεκτης  της siemens συνεργαζεται με το ασυρματο της crow?θελω να βαλω αυτα τα ρανταρ http://www.thecrowgroup.com/Products..._pir_curtain2/
> (τα οποια δεν γραφουν πουθενα προδιαγραφες για εσωτ-εξωτ χρηση ) .Συνδυαζονται ?
> Αν δεν, εχετε να προτεινεται καποια ασυρματο ?



Βασιλη, τι λιανικη τιμη εχουν περιπου αυτοι οι ανιχνευτες; Φαινονται σοβαρες κατασκευες.

Δεν ξερω αν συνεργαζονται αλλα ειναι πολυ πιθανο μιας και ο siemens ειναι αντιγραφο του crow.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασιλη, τι λιανικη τιμη εχουν περιπου αυτοι οι ανιχνευτες; Φαινονται σοβαρες κατασκευες.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν συνεργαζονται αλλα ειναι πολυ πιθανο μιας και ο siemens ειναι αντιγραφο του crow.



παναγιωτη απιστευτη τιμη.https://sat-alarm.gr/shop/crow-fw2-p...-%CF%84%CF%8D/
και εγω αυτο πιστευω.Ελεγα μηπως εχει δουλεψει κανενας αντιχνευτες crow σε siemens.
https://sat-alarm.gr/wp-content/uplo...O-CRT-Crow.pdf
Το κακο(ειναι για κλωτσιες αλλα τελοσπαντων) δεν αναφερουν πουθενα αν ειναι για εσωτερικη ή εξωτερικη χρηση,ουτε βαθμο προστασιας εχουν.
αναφερει οτι στα 3μ υψος εχει Εως 8μ επιβλεψη.στο detection pattern δειχνει 2μ.
Το σουπερ που εχει ειναι η θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας. 55°c.

----------


## takis_

Φιλε Σπυρο καλησπερα,
Κατι αναλογο επαθα και εγω, εμεινα αρκετη ωρα χωρις ρευμα και τρελαθηκε ο συναγερμος. Και το περιεργο μου βγαζει Dailer Failure. Σου εβγαζε και εσενα κατι τετοιο?
Με το clear user/phoneεστρωσε? Θυμασαι πως το κανεις?
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!





> Σήμερα μετά από 15λεπτη διακοπή ρεύματος στη περιοχή, ο συναγερμός έκανε τα παλαβά του. Δηλαδή, ήταν ρυθμισμένος από το σύστημα να ειδοποιεί σε περίπτωση διακοπής μετά από 10 λεπτά και πράγματι με πήρε τηλέφωνο. Όμως μετά πήρε "στροφές" και όταν πείραζα το πληκτρολόγιο για να μπω στις ρυθμίσεις με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο, το όπλιζα με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο, το αφόπλιζα το ίδιο και το *ωραιότερο με καλούσε ακόμα και όταν χτυπούσε ο συναγερμός*. Όμως στις αναφορές όπλισης/αφόπλισης τις είχα απενεργοποιημένες, μόνο την ειδοποίηση διακοπής ρεύματος είχα βάλει και αυτό το είχα ξεχάσει να το βγάλω. Με λίγα λόγια κόλλησε το σύστημα και αναγκάστηκα να πατήσω "Clear user/phone" για να διαγράψω τηλέφωνα και τις ρυθμίσεις του και έτσι σταμάτησε να με καλεί και φυσικά δοκίμασα και το συναγερμό και δεν καλεί. Ενώ πριν που κόλλησε καλούσε! Τρελόοοοο!

----------


## panosvin

Για crow οχι φυσιολογικο

----------


## panosvin

το εχω παθει και σε καινουριες πλακετες παλια πριν 2 χρονια περιπου  εβαζα ειδοποιηση αλαρμ και επαιρνε τηλ για τα παντα ενω δεν ειχαν δηλωθει

----------


## takis_

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,
Συγνώμη παιδιά αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός! Τι εννοείς crow όχι φυσιολογικό? 
Πως μπορεί να διορθωθεί?
Βασικά με παίρνει όταν τον οπλίζω και παλιότερα δε μου το έκανε, άρχισε να το κάνει όταν έμεινε πάνω από 2 ώρες χωρίς ρεύμα, ίσως και 3
και μου ανάβει το τρίγωνο κόκκινο θαυμαστικό ( check event) με Dialer failure. Αν πατήσω enter σβήνει και είναι σε system ok.
ο συναγερμός είναι IC60 seimens
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## panosvin

Στα crow φυσιολογικο το θεωρουν.Εγω το θεωρω προβλημα
Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω αφου δεν την εβαλα την πλακετα την ειχα βγαλει και εβαλα παραντοξ

----------


## panosvin

Ειρωνικα το γραφω το φυσιολογικο γιατι ειναι οτι να ναι 
να κανει λειτουργειες που δεν εχεις τσεκαρισμενες αλλα μα μην ξεχναμε οτι ο τροπος να μας παιρνει τηλεφωνο ειναι ο τηλεφωνητης του και οχι ο αποκοδικωποιητης του

----------


## serpanos18

Καλημέρα σας, επειδή μου ζήτησαν σε μια εγκατάσταση με siemens ic60m να έχει την δυνατότητα όπλισης / αφόπλισης μέσω τηλεφώνου, αυτή η διαδικασία γίνεται μόνο με το voice module ή υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση με τον τηλεφωνητή που διαθέτει ο πίνακας; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## spyros84

Συγνώμη φίλε Τάκη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση.
Εμένα δεν μου έβγαζε το μήνυμα αυτό. Αλλά όταν έκανε τα παλαβά του το έκανα reset και με τις οδηγίες από το θέμα αυτό για το πως να καλεί όταν γίνεται παραβίαση, το διόρθωσα

----------


## gtkarch

Ξαφνικά πριν από 3 ημέρες μου έβγαλε System Check και διαβάζοντας τα events βλέπω "RF Interference". Δεν λειτουργεί τίποτε ασύρματο, ούτε καν τα τηλεχειριστήρια (pendant) και κάνοντας 2-3 reset μετά από 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα από το SYSTEM OK το γυρίζει πάλι σε System Check κ.ο.κ. Για να τον ενεργοποιήσω άφησα μόνο μια ενσύρματη επαφή που έχω και οπλίζω/αφοπλίζω από τον πίνακα. 

Έχει κανένας ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται;

----------


## jimk

Ψιλοασχετο,αλλα αυτη η ζιμενς  βγαζει απο κουζινες,αξονικους τομογραφους,εγκεφαλους  αυτοκινητων,atm,αυτοματισμους μεχρι και εγκεφαλους για αεροπλανα σαν πολλα δεν ειναι; Με λιγα λογια τα κανει ολα,αλλα συμφερει;

----------


## spyros84

Πλέον οι συναγερμοί της Siemens έχουν περιέλθει στην Vanderbilt

----------

mikemtb (06-02-19)

----------


## jdcort

Καλημέρα, προσπαθω να βρω πως ενεργοποιείται το dialer σε stay arm στον sintony ic 60 καθώς σε stay mode δεν παίρνει τηλ. σε κανέναν απο τους αριθμούς που του έχω δηλώσει. Επίσης έχω αλλο ένα θέμα όπου μόλις καλέσω τον πίνακα και έχοντας ρυθμίσει να απαντάει στα 2 χτυπήματα, εφόσον χτυπήσει 1 φορά στην συνέχεια μου λέει πως ο αριθμός είναι κατειλλημένος και κλείνει την γραμμή. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη! Σας ευχαριστώ εκ' των προτέρων..

----------


## vasilllis

P188 to 5 κανε το ΟΝ.
Αν καταλαβα καλα στην κληση που κανεις την πρωτη φορα καλει και στο δευτερο που περιμενεις απαντηση δειχνει κατειλημενο?
Φιλτρα κλπ υποτιθεται υπαρχουν στην γραμμη.Ποια τηλεφωνια εχεις και με τι συνδεσμολογια?

----------


## jdcort

Καλημέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το p188, τωρα οσον αφορα το αλλο: Καταρχάς κατάλαβες καλά (πανω που πάει να κάνει το 2ο χτύπημα λεει ο αριθμός που καλέσατε είναι κατειλημένος). *Πάμε παρακάτω*: δεν υπάρχει σταθερο τηλεφωνο, οπότε χρησιμοποιώ μια πλακέτα GSM-100 η οποία δεν παραμετροποιείται, απλά παίρνει μια sim και έχει 2 RJ-11 (Phone & Line - το Line δεν δουλεύει - θέλει γραμμή σταθερού). Στο Phone, έχω συνδέσει καλώδιο προς το RJ-11 του συναγερμού. Ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιείται το Dialer του Siemens και απλά περνάει μέσω της sim. Το περίεργο είναι ότι πριν το εγκαταστήσω, έκανα δοκιμές στο σπίτι μου με ίδιο συναγερμο (Ic-60) και το καλούσα κανονικά και με καλούσε κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα...
------------
ps: Και κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα να αναφέρω (άσχετο βέβαια..). *Σε άλλη εγκατάσταση*, με σταθερή γραμμή, ενώ δουλεύει το dialer όταν με καλεί και πατάω # δεν κάνει kiss off ΠΟΤΕ... είναι ενεργοποιημένο το P183 - 1, και την δίεση την στέλνω στο κενό, όταν δεν ακουγεται ο ήχος.. αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχω δοκιμασει και με εντεταμενο πατημα...

----------


## mtzag

> Ψιλοασχετο,αλλα αυτη η ζιμενς  βγαζει απο κουζινες,αξονικους τομογραφους,εγκεφαλους  αυτοκινητων,atm,αυτοματισμους μεχρι και εγκεφαλους για αεροπλανα σαν πολλα δεν ειναι; Με λιγα λογια τα κανει ολα,αλλα συμφερει;



Εχει τεραστιο μεγεθος ειναι μεσα στις 5 μεγαλυτερες ευρωπαικες εταιριες.
Δεν κανει μονο αυτα κανει και αλλα..
Ομως πουλαει ονομα και ειναι πανακριβα τα προιοντα της σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο..

----------


## Fanis170

Γεια σας και απο εμενα. Ειμαι κατοχος του σναγερμου (δεν εχω κανει εγω την εγκατασταση) και σημερα προσπαθησα να εγκαταστησω εναν σε σπιτι συγγενικου μου προσωπου. Οι γνωσεις μου στα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι οι βασικες.

Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να ρωτησω κατι και μετα θα περιγραψω το (μεχρι στιγμης) προβλημα μου.
Επειδη η εγκατασταση θα ειναι με διπλασιασμο ζωνων διαβασα οτι πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω αντιστασεις (4κ7 και 8κ2 αν θυμαμαι καλα ανα εισοδο στη μοναδα) και δε θα μπει tamper 2κ2.
Για αρχη, η καθε αντισταση θα πρεπει να μπει σε σειρα ή παραλληλα με την καθε μαγνητικη επαφη?
Για εγκατασταση μαγνητικων επαφων π.χ. σε παραθυρο με πατζουρι, μπορω να ενωσω τα common? δλδ σε 2 παγιδες να εχω 3 καλωδια

Η εγκατασταση που εχω κανει (πιστευω ειναι λαθος) ειναι με τις αντιστασεις παραλληλα συνδεδεμενες στις μαγνητικες επαφες και εχω ενωσει τα common.


Το προβλημα. Αφου συνδεσα τα παντα η μοναδα δε 'βλεπει' τις επαφες. Διαβασα πιο πισω οτι απο default ειναι σεταρισμενος για ασυρματες παγιδες αρα φανταζομαι οτι αυτο μαλλον θα ειναι το προβλημα.

Συγνωμη αν κουραζω αλλα εχω αλλη μια ερωτηση. Μπορω 2 ρανταρ να τα εχω συνδεδεμενα σε μια εισοδο? (ουσιαστικα παραλληλα)

Καλωδιο συνδεσης σε pc στα Δυτικα της Αθηνας ξερετε που μπορω να βρω? Δε βεπω να βγαζω ακρη για τον προγραμματισμο απο το πληκτρολογιο.
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το χρονο σας

----------


## Fanis170

Γεια σας και παλι. Κατεληξα οτι δεν προκειται να προγραμματισω τον συναγερμο απο το πληκτρολογιο και αγορασα καλωδιο. Ομως δε μπορω να βρω το software sylcom. 

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να το μοιραστει μαζι μου;

----------


## serthan

Καλημέρα!! Έχω τον Siemens ic60 και τον ενεργοποιούσα-απενεργοποιούσα καλώντας στο σταθερό του χώρου όμως από την στιγμή που σύνδεσα και ένα fax στο χώρο δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει καμία εντολή που να παρακάμπτει το fax;

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα!! Έχω τον Siemens ic60 και τον ενεργοποιούσα-απενεργοποιούσα καλώντας στο σταθερό του χώρου όμως από την στιγμή που σύνδεσα και ένα fax στο χώρο δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει καμία εντολή που να παρακάμπτει το fax;



Ένα σφυρί θα ήταν η καλύτερη εντολή.
Αστειεύομαι.
Πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν τα μηχανήματα ποιο θα απαντάει πρώτο και ποιο δεύτερο.

----------


## serthan

Χαχαχα...Αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα για κάτι καλύτερο θα δοκίμαζα το σφυρί.
Μήπως γνωρίζεις πως ρυθμίζονται για να απαντάει πρώτα ο συναγερμός;

----------


## serthan

Καλησπέρα!! Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ο πίνακας συναγερμού μπορεί να παρακάμπτει τον προσωπικό τηλεφωνητή στον 1ο αριθμό που καλεί γιατί έρχετε μνμ κ δεν συνεχίΖει στον 2ο αριθμό

----------


## vasilllis

Τι εννοεις να παρακαμπτει τον προσωπικο τηλεφωνητη?

----------


## serthan

> Τι εννοεις να παρακαμπτει τον προσωπικο τηλεφωνητη?



Τον τηλεφωνητή του πρώτου αριθμού θέλω να παρακάμπτει αν γίνεται γτ οταν δεν απαντήσει ο πρώτος αριθμός του έρχετε μνμ για την κλήση που είχε κ ο συναγερμός σταματάει εκεί τις κλήσεις.

----------


## vasilllis

το συστημα δεν μπορει να παρακαμψει κανεναν τηλεφωνητη.Αυτο που μπορειτε να κανετε ειναι να ρυθμισετε το κεντρο σας σαν:
 P182E 1E1-10E    2  domestic dial
P183E 1-8E1-8E   1 opoy:
Stop if Kissed Off β Εάν αυτή η επιλογή ενεργοποιηθεί (on) για ένα Τηλεφωνικό Αριθμό, ο Τηλεφωνητής σταματά να αποστέλλει σήματα συναγερμού εφόσον επιβεβαιωθεί (kissed off) και επίσης δεν προχωρά στον επόμενο προγραμματισμένο αριθμό κλήσης. Εάν το γεγονός δεν επιβεβαιωθεί ο τηλεφωνητής προχωρά στους επόμενους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς. Εάν το γεγονός δεν επιβεβαιωθεί από καμία τηλεφωνική κλήση και ο τηλεφωνητής ολοκληρώσει όλους τους κύκλους κλήσης χωρίς επιβεβαίωση τότε το γεγονός καταγράφεται ως μη απεσταλμένο και συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο επόμενο γεγονός συναγερμού που θα προκαλέσει ξανά την λειτουργία του τηλεφωνητή και την κλήση των Τηλεφωνικών Αριθμών. Εάν η επιλογή αυτή απενεργοποιηθεί (off), ο τηλεφωνητής θα προσπαθήσει να αποστείλει το γεγονός εξαντλώντας τις προσπάθειες ή έως ότου λάβει επιβεβαίωση (kissed off) αλλά μετά θα προχωρήσει στην αποστολή του ίδιου γεγονότος και στους υπόλοιπους προγραμματισμένους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.

----------


## serthan

> το συστημα δεν μπορει να παρακαμψει κανεναν τηλεφωνητη.Αυτο που μπορειτε να κανετε ειναι να ρυθμισετε το κεντρο σας σαν:
>  P182E 1E1-10E    2  domestic dial
> P183E 1-8E1-8E   1 opoy:
> Stop if Kissed Off β Εάν αυτή η επιλογή ενεργοποιηθεί (on) για ένα Τηλεφωνικό Αριθμό, ο Τηλεφωνητής σταματά να αποστέλλει σήματα συναγερμού εφόσον επιβεβαιωθεί (kissed off) και επίσης δεν προχωρά στον επόμενο προγραμματισμένο αριθμό κλήσης. Εάν το γεγονός δεν επιβεβαιωθεί ο τηλεφωνητής προχωρά στους επόμενους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς. Εάν το γεγονός δεν επιβεβαιωθεί από καμία τηλεφωνική κλήση και ο τηλεφωνητής ολοκληρώσει όλους τους κύκλους κλήσης χωρίς επιβεβαίωση τότε το γεγονός καταγράφεται ως μη απεσταλμένο και συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο επόμενο γεγονός συναγερμού που θα προκαλέσει ξανά την λειτουργία του τηλεφωνητή και την κλήση των Τηλεφωνικών Αριθμών. Εάν η επιλογή αυτή απενεργοποιηθεί (off), ο τηλεφωνητής θα προσπαθήσει να αποστείλει το γεγονός εξαντλώντας τις προσπάθειες ή έως ότου λάβει επιβεβαίωση (kissed off) αλλά μετά θα προχωρήσει στην αποστολή του ίδιου γεγονότος και στους υπόλοιπους προγραμματισμένους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς.



Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Άρα η καλύτερη λύση είναι να απενεργοποιηθεί ο τηλεφωνητής του πρώτου αριθμού

----------


## vasilllis

> Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Άρα η καλύτερη λύση είναι να απενεργοποιηθεί ο τηλεφωνητής του πρώτου αριθμού



Δεν θεωρω οτι αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη.χειροτερη ισως.Δοκιμασε να τον βαλεις τελευταιο αυτο τον αριθμο

----------


## xrhstoszak

Καλησπέρα μπαίνω στο ψητό έχω κάνει το προγραμματισμό και μου βγάζει system check γιατί έχει 255 γεγονότα ξέρει κάποιος πώς σβήνουν;

----------


## vasilllis

αυτοματα σβηνουν τα παλιοτερα και καταγραφονται τα νεοτερα,δεν βγαζει fault για αυτο
.

----------


## xrhstoszak

Δηλαδή θα επανέλθει σε system ok αυτόματα;

----------


## vasilllis

όχι.
το system που έχει ανάψει ειναι για άλλο λόγο.
CTRL+Up θα δείξει τι σφάλματα εχει.τι αναφέρει;

----------


## xrhstoszak

Disarmed by user area1,test message sent,zone re installed area zone καί άλλα τι μπορώ να κάνω για να φύγουν έχω προσπαθήσει μέσω pc και τίποτα καί μέ reset.

----------


## jimaras1

Καλημέρα. Στην οθόνη που λέει system check απλά πάτα τον κωδικό χρήστη και enter.


Στάλθηκε από το G8341 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrhstoszak

Τίποτα οπλίζει και αφοπλίζει ο συναγερμός.

----------


## vasilllis

Το συστημα ΚΑΠΟΤΕ καταχωρησε καποιο σφαλμα.Αυτο μενει αποθηκευμενο στην μνημη μεχρι να καθαριστει ή διαγραφει.
Όταν ένα νέο γεγονός καταγραφεί στην Μνήμη τότε η ένδειξη βSYSTEM CHECKβ εμφανίζεται στην οθόνη LCD.  Η ένδειξη βSYSTEM CHECKβ επανέρχεται / αλλάζει σε βSYSTEM OKβ μόλις το γεγονός αναγνωστεί.   

Προφανως δεν το εχεις δει ποιο σφαλμα καταγραφηκε.Θα ψαξεις μεσα στο log να βρεις ποιο σφαλμα εχει καταγραφει,μην κοιτας τα 10 τελευταια.Στο pc που το κοιταξες ,τι σφαλματα εχει καταγραψει?

ΕΚΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΗ ΜΝΗΜΗΣ - P200E 11E Αυτή η Παράμετρος χρησιμοποιείται για την εκκαθάριση όλων των ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤβ¦Ν που βρίσκονται αποθηκευμένα στην μνήμη. Συναγερμοί ή μηνύματα συστήματος δεν μπορούν να εκκαθαριστούν από την μνήμη.

----------


## xrhstoszak

Παιδιά το βρήκα τελικά είχε θέμα τό tamper του κέντρου.Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ είστε όλοι αξιόλογοι συγχαρητήρια για το forum.

----------


## keleos

Γεια σας , εχει κάποιος το πρόγραμμα γιατι άλλαξα τον κωδικό καταλάθος και τον εχω ενεργοποιήσει , εκτος αν κάνω reset αλλα το βλέπω πολύπλοκο για να το προγραμματίσω

----------


## Γεώργιος Νιν

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Αγορασα και προγραμματισα με δυσκολία αυτόν τον συναγερμό ,αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να κάνω είναι να ενεργοποιήσω τον τηλεφωνιτη.εβαλα 3 αριθμούς τηλεφώνου αλλά δεν ενεργοποίηται στο αλάρμ.Η γραμμή τηλεφώνου είναι ο.κ. τσεκάρισμενο στην μονάδα.Τι κάνω λάθος???

----------


## keleos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Αγορασα και προγραμματισα με δυσκολία αυτόν τον συναγερμό ,αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να κάνω είναι να ενεργοποιήσω τον τηλεφωνιτη.εβαλα 3 αριθμούς τηλεφώνου αλλά δεν ενεργοποίηται στο αλάρμ.Η γραμμή τηλεφώνου είναι ο.κ. τσεκάρισμενο στην μονάδα.Τι κάνω λάθος???



Γειά σου φίλε ,το προγραμματισμό τον έκανες απο το πληκτρολόγιο η  έχεις αγοράσει το καλώδιο και τον σύνδεσες με τον λαπτοπ ???

----------


## serthan91

Καλησπέρα, επειδη εχω ενα ανιχνευτή στο χώρο μου και έχει δώσει κάτι ψευδοσυναγερμους, θα ήθελα αν γίνεται η συγκεκριμένη ζώνη να μη δίνει απευθείας συναγερμό αλλά στα 5 δευτερόλεπτα αν ξανα-ανιχνευσει κάτι τότε να δώσει.Στον paradox νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται η ρύθμιση αυτή.

----------


## di_tia

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Αγορασα και προγραμματισα με δυσκολία αυτόν τον συναγερμό ,αυτό που δεν κατάφερα να κάνω είναι να ενεργοποιήσω τον τηλεφωνιτη.εβαλα 3 αριθμούς τηλεφώνου αλλά δεν ενεργοποίηται στο αλάρμ.Η γραμμή τηλεφώνου είναι ο.κ. τσεκάρισμενο στην μονάδα.Τι κάνω λάθος???



Θα πρέπει να δεις στην θεση 175Ε-1Ε αν είναι ενεργοποιημένος ο τηλεφωνητής, και στην 182Ε-2Ε να δηλώσεις domestic dial

----------


## di_tia

> Καλησπέρα, επειδη εχω ενα ανιχνευτή στο χώρο μου και έχει δώσει κάτι ψευδοσυναγερμους, θα ήθελα αν γίνεται η συγκεκριμένη ζώνη να μη δίνει απευθείας συναγερμό αλλά στα 5 δευτερόλεπτα αν ξανα-ανιχνευσει κάτι τότε να δώσει.Στον paradox νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται η ρύθμιση αυτή.



καλό θα ήταν να βρείς τον λόγο των ψευδοσυναγερμών και όχι τέτοιες λύσεις. μ'αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις ησυχάζουν ιδιοκτήτες και εγκαταστάτες αλλά δεν είναι λύσεις. το κακό δεν αργεί να γίνει. εχώ συναντήσει αρκετά συστήματα να τα ρυθμίζουν έτσι και στο τέλος δεν δίνουν ποτέ συναγερμό.

----------

mitsus78 (01-05-21)

----------


## SpyNet

Καλημέρα σας. Μου έβγαλε ο συναγερμός ένδειξη χαμηλής μπαταρίας την άλλαξα και της σειρήνας αλλά συνεχίζει να το βγάζει. Μέτρησα τάση των καινούργιων μπαταριών αλλά και πάνω στην πλακέτα που πάνε τα καλώδια και είναι 13 και κάτι, άλλαξα και τον ακροδέκτη του πλην γιατί είχε πιάσει άλατα. Δεν έχω κάποια ασύρματη συσκευή. Μπήκα στο μενού Ρ200Ε5Ε και δείχνει 4.1 βολτ έχετε καμία ιδέα;

----------


## vasilllis

Νομιζω εχουν μια ασφαλεια αυτα τα κεντρα.ελεγξε την.

----------


## SpyNet

Μια ασφάλεια που βλέπω είναι της τροφοδοσίας όπου δεν είναι καμμένη.

----------


## coverelectronics

> Μια ασφάλεια που βλέπω είναι της τροφοδοσίας όπου δεν είναι καμμένη.



Βγάλε ρεύμα μπαταρία και δώσε πρώτα από την μπαταρία για την διαβάσει

----------


## SpyNet

Δυστυχώς καμία αλλαγή.
Όταν είχα ξεσυνδέσει τις μπαταρίες και την τροφοδοσία και μετά σύνδεσα τις μπαταρίες δεν άναψε ο συναγερμός παρόλο που οι μπαταρίες ήταν υγιέστατες. Όταν έβαλα και την τροφοδοσία άναψε και όταν την έβγαλα ξανά για να δω τι κάνει λειτουργούσε κανονικά χτύπησε η σειρήνα και πήρε τηλέφωνο.

----------


## di_tia

> Δυστυχώς καμία αλλαγή.
> Όταν είχα ξεσυνδέσει τις μπαταρίες και την τροφοδοσία και μετά σύνδεσα τις μπαταρίες δεν άναψε ο συναγερμός παρόλο που οι μπαταρίες ήταν υγιέστατες. Όταν έβαλα και την τροφοδοσία άναψε και όταν την έβγαλα ξανά για να δω τι κάνει λειτουργούσε κανονικά χτύπησε η σειρήνα και πήρε τηλέφωνο.



Την σωστή ένδειξη στην έδειξε ο συναγερμός, 4.1 εσύ προφανώς μέτρησες ενώ ο συναγερμός έχει συνδεδεμένο εναλλασσόμενο, στην ουσία μετράς τι βγάζει ο συναγερμός και όχι τι έχει η μπαταρία. κόψε τα 220 και ξαναμέτρα, πιστεύω θα αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα. άλλαξε μπαταρία μονάδας και είσαι οκ

----------


## SpyNet

Η μπαταρία είναι καινούργια και βγάζει σωστή τάση, την μέτρησα εκτός συναγερμού όταν την έβαλα πάνω και είδα ότι δεν σβήνει η ένδειξη.
Την παλιά την έβαλα σε UPS και δουλεύει κανονικά και λέω κανονικά γιατί το συγκεκριμένο ups  όταν η μπαταρία είναι εκτός προδιαγραφών (μάλλον μετράει εσωτερική αντίσταση) σου βγάζει ένδειξη αλλαγής.

----------


## SpyNet

Καμία άλλη ιδέα;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να λέει για καμία άλλη μπαταρία πχ του ρολογιού; Βέβαια αυτή είναι κολλημένη στη πλακέτα.

----------


## spyros84

Καλημέρα σας! 
Χτες το βράδυ είχα ένα πρόβλημα με το συναγερμό. Καθώς πρόκειται για εξοχικό σπίτι τη νύχτα με ειδοποίησε στις 23:52 για ενεργοποίηση συναγερμού. Τελικά δεν ήταν τίποτα. Καθώς έψαξα στο πληκτρολόγιο είδα ότι ενεργοποιηθηκε το radar και ένα μήνυμα πριν την ενεργοποίηση του ραντάρ test message sent. Έπειτα έψαξα στην μνήμη και είδα οτι κάθε ημέρα την ίδια ώρα 23:52 κάνει test message sent. Όμως τις άλλες ημέρες δεν χτύπαγε. Τι είναι αυτό το μήνυμα;

----------

